
Leaked Docs Show Spyware Used to Snoop on U.S. Computers - erkose
https://www.propublica.org/article/leaked-docs-show-spyware-used-to-snoop-on-u.s.-computers
======
dthal
This is a serious question: why isn't this illegal?

